# Cataraft Sale?



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Only if you can give me a reputable dealer for a octane 91 in good condition with bags. I'd watch the classifieds here. Use denver and surrounding area on Craigslist, also Missoula and all surrounding areas. Some reason when searching "raft" and "canoe" you reach all the way to Yakima Oregon. Maybe the two areas are actually closer than the map makes them seem.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

16' tubes are usually pretty easy to find and not that expensive.


----------



## blackfly (Mar 1, 2018)

I just hate to pay full price. If I can save several hundred dollars then that can go towards frame, dry box, oars, etc... Perhaps a shop had some left over tubes that would be less than 2018 model?


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

Buy a used one. I have seen a few maravias that looked like new for half the price of new. my Maravia is 18 years old, I was asked about my "new" boat after I washed it two years ago.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Pm sent... happy paddling


----------



## CB Rob (Feb 13, 2010)

look up rocky mountain rafts,
they have great prices even and retail.


----------

